# Key West -- okay for 14 year olds???



## mikey0531 (Mar 15, 2006)

We're going to Key West next week with our family -- grandpa, 2 year old, and 2 - 14 year olds -- as well as my husband and I.  Well, my husband spoke to someone last night who told us that Duvall Street (and Key West in general) is not really the place for kids.  In fact, he said Key West is more for adults and that we should be careful with our 14 year olds -- not that they would be running wild anyways.  This friend of my husband's told tales of naked people, transvestites, and other things that I won't detail here.  But, anyways -- I'm just wondering what kind of truth there is to all this.  We're not going to be hanging out on Duvall Street late at night anyways as this is a family vacation -- but we will be going there to eat and walk around during the earlier hours.  Can anyone reassure me that we haven't made a mistake booking a family vacation to Key West?  I was so excited -- this is the first I've heard of anything like this.

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## marion10 (Mar 15, 2006)

We stopped at Key West this January on a cruise and had our 14 and 17 year old with us. We had no problems and we strolled along Duvall Street. Some of the stores were a little risque- but nothing more shocking than we would find in a trendy area of Chicago where we are from.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 15, 2006)

I was on Duvall once in my life. There were strippers soliciting business while hanging from balconies, and one even came up to me on the street with one of those picture cards. (They were all clothed.)

There were also lots of bars, music, and evertyhing that goes along with it. It's just a big party.

IMO, it's a great time for someone in their 20's, a good time for 30's and up, and inappropriate for children.
Even if it was appropriate, I'm not sure what would be of interest for them. I'm not sure about a 14 year old, since they're still too young for the bars.


----------



## rlblack (Mar 15, 2006)

We were there in February, stayed up further on Keys- but visited Key West durnig day twice- if there were hookers- did not recognize them-  The streets were full of all of us tourists- a slice of America and the world - so deep that there were times that you could hardly get by- It is an area like any other that you would visit or live - 14 year olds could go together here and there during the day- can't speak for late nights- I would think you would have the same rules as you would in any area that you did not live- when it gets dark- they need direct supervision. 

It is a neat area- have a great time- big event is watching the sunset from the dock- don't miss it-  have a good time.


----------



## Kelsie (Mar 15, 2006)

*Key West*

Debi, you and your family will have a wonderful vacation in KW.  We own 3 timeshares there and have been going for 16 years every few months.  The section that you want to stay away from is Bahama Village.  There are all types of people in KW however, most of the undesireable come out after 10:00 pm.  Family places to eat are PT's on Caroline St., NY Pasta and Pizza in Duval Sq.  Meotor ribs, next to the Green Parrott Bar.  There is the Hemmingway House, Museums and a lot to do  Email me with any questions you may have, we have friends down there right now having a great time.  This is Spring Break down there now.  Where will you be staying?


----------



## JLB (Mar 15, 2006)

We were at the Galleon for a week in January and did not notice any of what you are describing.  Well, except for one guy at the drug store who had a problem keeping his pants up.    

Theres is no doubt that Duvall street has an adult tone to it. If you offended by profane t-shirts in shop windows, bars with wide open front doors and stuff like that, then it will not be to your liking.  But it is not like there are topless ladies dangling from balconies.

If there were transvestitie, they were very good at being transvestites.    

We just saw what we wanted to see and there's plenty of non-risque' stuff to keep you busy.

I could sit and watch the comings and goings in the marina all day long.  

Focus on the things you want to do as a family and the other will not affect you.


----------



## BevL (Mar 15, 2006)

While it wouldn't be my first choice for a vacation with teenagers, there are lots of families there and we didn't notice anything particularly shocking.  Frankly, Vegas is much worse with the "invitations" that are pushed in the faces of everyone on the sidewalk.

I personally go to Key West to have a good time, which for me means hitting some of the local watering holes, listening to live entertainment, etc., which I can't do with kids in tow.

Bev


----------



## rreno (Mar 15, 2006)

Have been going to Key West for many years.  Avoid Old Town at night(Duval).  Many strange things happen in Key West, but a lot of those rumors happened late 80's early 90's.


----------



## Kal (Mar 15, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> .... he said Key West is more for adults and that we should be careful with our 14 year olds -- not that they would be running wild anyways. This friend of my husband's told tales of naked people, transvestites, and other things that I won't detail here....


 
Gee Toto, we're not in Kansas any more!  



I suspect EVERYTHING your husband's friend said was absolutely true. Don't be surprised if you see a guy riding a bicycle down Duval Street wearing only a black bra and panties. Drag Queens standing on the sidewalk, entertainers singing songs with profanity are normal business as always. The words of this Key West song sum it all up:_"We get bimbos and bozos and bikers and boozers, daytime drunks, three time loosers; get a room full of rednecks and fancy dressed fellas, bus loads of bluehairs and dirtbags and sailors. Now we get girls that like girls and we get guys that like guys and we get European folks in their silly vacation disguises, got these fancy dressed yuppies all just lookin' to get robbed. It's just another day in this tourist town bar."_


​These are exactly the reasons people go to Key West....it's not like any place in the US, and certainly not a family vacation destination. I go twice a year. Was there for 2 weeks in February and will be back for another week in April.  "Avoid Old Town at night"???  NOT ON YOUR LIFE!!!


----------



## BevL (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, Kal, for a little excerpt from Michael McCloud - better than Buffet any day of the week.  We probably won't get back to Key West until 2008 but it's a great place.


----------



## grest (Mar 16, 2006)

We were at the Galleon in December...didn't see any naked people on Duval, or anywhere else.  That said, it felt more like an adult vacation spot, more of an "anything goes" flavor.  It wouldn't be my first choice for kids, unless they are big kids like me!
Connie


----------



## JoAnn (Mar 16, 2006)

As long as you aren't going to Key West during Fantasy Fest you will be fine! 

 There are plenty of things to see and do for kids.  Mel Fisher's Gold Museum (which also has some pirate history in it); Hemingway house; Audubon House, the Lighthouse, and do NOT miss the Little White House where Harry S Truman vacationed; hopefully the Moped Hospital still offers a bicycle tour of the island.  Be sure to take the Conch Train tour to get the history and feel of the island and it's past and present characters. There are lots of GOOD art shops and some excellent restaurants.  Try Kelly's, Mangia Mangia, Michaels ($$$$) or go to El Siboney for some excellent Cuban food that is not too expensive.  

Yes, watch the people, but mostly you'll see tourists...many from cruise ships.  Be kind to the locals, they went through a lot after Wilma and two storm surges, followed by more flooding, and many are still living in trailers or with friends because many homes were destroyed. We've been going to Key West since our daughter moved there in '77 right after college and have seen many changes...some good, some bad.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Kal (Mar 16, 2006)

BevL said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kal, for a little excerpt from Michael McCloud - better than Buffet any day of the week. We probably won't get back to Key West until 2008 but it's a great place.


 
Bev - In February I enjoyed some fairly lengthy conversations with Michael.  With every word he spoke I couldn't help feeling the man is a real genius.  He has an incredible view of life that everyone could learn from.  I pushed a few political "hot buttons" and enjoyed his response.  Absolutely predictable, but very interesting depth of observations.

Drinking beer while sitting by the dock of the bay and listening to MM's tunes for 5 hours is tough duty!


----------



## Spence (Mar 16, 2006)

I was in KW last summer at the Galleon Marina with four sailboat loads of Boy Scouts participating in the high adventure camp Sea Base.  There were lots of rules and regulations.  We turned them loose on the town with the buddy system and a 10:30pm curfew, no problems or reservations at all.


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I'm not easily offended -- but that guy in the bra and panties riding a bike might give me chance to do a double take!!    

Debi


----------



## mikey0531 (Mar 16, 2006)

We'll be at the Coconut Mallory.  And, thanks for the restaurant suggestions.


----------



## Kal (Mar 16, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I'm not easily offended -- but that guy in the bra and panties riding a bike might give me chance to do a double take!!
> 
> Debi


 
Yeah, but he was cute !   

Also, go *HERE* for more ideas on eats.


----------



## meyerfamily (Jun 16, 2006)

I made my first trip to Key West when I was 12, and go back every year at least once.  I'm 35 now.  With the exception of Fantasy Fest, you have to go out of your way to see nudity.  Atlantic Shores has a nude pool and pier.  Several of the resorts and B&B's have topless sun bathing.  Most places though are traditional.

Please understand my point of view is of someone who doesn't find simple nudity shameful.  Having traveled all over the world I learned very early on that the American way isn't the only way.

Take your kids to Key West...you'll change their lives for the better, and they will have memories for a lifetime.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 16, 2006)

Update....

we went and they loved it!  They saw one topless girl -- and they were thrilled


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 17, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Update....
> 
> we went and they loved it!  They saw one topless girl -- and they were thrilled



Glad you had a great time!  I've been twice and have enjoyed it every time I've been.  The last time, I stayed in a clothing optional B&B.  It was "different" but not offensive.

Yvonne


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 19, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Update....
> 
> we went and they loved it!  They saw one topless girl -- and they were thrilled



We are staying at the Galleon next August in a 2 bedroom and my daughter will turn 15 during the trip and I'll have my 16 and 17 year old nieces with. Any tips of things not to miss? Also do you plan on doing a review? There has only been one since 03/2004. It said refurishments were needed did you find the same thing?


----------



## mikey0531 (Jun 19, 2006)

We didn't stay at the Galleon -- so I can't comment on it.  Our kids had a blast one day out on the water.  It was a really good deal (I thought) but I cannot remember the company that did it.  I think it had "sunset" in the name.  But, anyways, it was a day out on a boat with a bbq lunch, snacks, drinks -- and they could jet-ski, parasail, snorkel, ride a banana boat, and I can't remember what else -- but I believe we paid $120 each for it.  They LOVED it.  They liked the sunset celebration at the pier too.  They were bored when I "dragged them" to the cemetery.  They enjoyed strolling Duvall with us.  The kids walked from one end to the other ending up at the sunset celebration.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 19, 2006)

You also may want to consider a day trip to the Dry Tourtugas.  It is beautiful, a wonderful memory and the water is beautiful.  It also is a full day trip and can be reached by plane or boat.  There are several companies that offer full Key West bookings.


----------

